# Urea or Starter fertilizer after overseed



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

After going through many threads I'm conflicted as to what to fertilize with after my first mow after overseeding. I intended on putting down the Scott's starter fertilizer +weed preventer 2-3 weeks after over seeding but now I'm wondering if spoon feeding Urea through the fall would be more beneficial. Am I overthinking this?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Does your soil needs more phosphorus? Starter is just a marketing term for a fertilizer that has more phosphorus than N. Also with the weed control from that starter, you need to wait until 4 weeks post germination.


----------



## saidtheblueknight (Jul 10, 2019)

IMO starter fert is much better for a newly seeded area...you want to give the seedlings some Phos to get their roots established better. Plus, "starter" fert also usually contains quite a bit of N so it's a win win. I see 0 reason to go with 46-0-0 for new grass vs. an 18-24-12. Both provide nitrogen, but one also has the other essential nutrients.

Think about it, does a nutritionist suggest you eat purely meat all day every day, or do they suggest a balanced diet with grains, fruits, meats etc? Same with the grass, and more so with new grass.


----------



## GlassSandwich84 (Sep 3, 2019)

I'm also in the same boat here. Just put down seed a week and a half ago, and was wondering if you could just spoon feed with the Scotts starter/weed control. From what I understand the active ingredient is what's in Tenacity, and that is the only pre emergent you can use when seeding. So, I think it should be good IMO but I'm still a noob. I think I'll just go for it and see what happens?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Tenacity can be used at seed down (same day you dropped the seeds) or 30 days after germination, per the label. Assuming your seed germinated one week from your seed down, you should then still wait 3.5weeks to use the Scott starter + weed control.


----------



## GlassSandwich84 (Sep 3, 2019)

g-man said:


> Tenacity can be used at seed down (same day you dropped the seeds) or 30 days after germination, per the label. Assuming your seed germinated one week from your seed down, you should then still wait 3.5weeks to use the Scott starter + weed control.


 Awesome. Thanks for the advice. Any recommendations on a good fert for spooning?


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Most people use straight Urea for spoon feeding(46-0-0) because its cheap and works well. I can get a 50# bag i think for like $18 locally


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

g-man said:


> Does your soil needs more phosphorus? Starter is just a marketing term for a fertilizer that has more phosphorus than N. Also with the weed control from that starter, you need to wait until 4 weeks post germination.


I've yet to get my soil tested but I do have kit to check if the levels are low/high. 10 days til seed down so I'll have to make a decision soon.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Another option is a balanced fertilizer (i.e. 5-5-5, 10-10-10, 15-15-15, etc.). If you don't have a soil test, you can try this to cover the bases. From my understanding, sod farms use this this type of fert in the initial stages, applying light, frequent amounts. A lower concentration (5-5-5) will allow you to do this and get better coverage applying by applying less total nutrients per drop. Just don't apply too late in the season, as too much late season K can promote snow mold. You could also drop Milo in its place to get N and P down..

Then, after the 30 day waiting period after germination, a drop of the Scotts starter with mesotrione should help you with weed prevention.

Lastly, spoonfeeding with urea 46-0-0 should bring you home for the winter.


----------

